# Florida residency



## aussiewayne (Jun 21, 2012)

I have been visiting the usa for the past ten years, and love holidaying in Florida.
the houses are cheap, but the taxes aren't! does anyone know if you can be classified as a resident if you only go on a VWP for three months at a time?
I expect it is unlikely
cheers
Wayne


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

aussiewayne said:


> I have been visiting the usa for the past ten years, and love holidaying in Florida.
> the houses are cheap, but the taxes aren't! does anyone know if you can be classified as a resident if you only go on a VWP for three months at a time?
> I expect it is unlikely
> cheers
> Wayne


As the root of the word resident indicates - you have to reside and that legally in the US. VWP is a simplification of the visa process for vacation purposes.
You think taxes are high in Florida - come to Texas!


----------



## aussiewayne (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Twostep,,
i guess everything is bigger in Texas!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Actually both Texas and Florida are considered to be fairly low tax states.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> Actually both Texas and Florida are considered to be fairly low tax states.


You have obviously never lived in TX:>)


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

twostep said:


> You have obviously never lived in TX:>)


My son and family lived for 4 years in Texas ( left last year ) and I have spent a lot of time there. FYI, Texas is ranked 35th in the country for total tax burden per capita.

http://www.jsonline.com/news/wisconsin/89702927.html

Click on the map for Texas and it will display all the tax info.

I can come back at you and say that you obviously are not aware of the tax burdens in other states.

One has to realize that the tax burden can vary depending on one's financial situation. I am retired with a pretty high income and live in California. I would not have to pay state income tax in Texas but that is more than offset by Texas having a much higher property tax and higher sales tax. Personally I would save about $500 in state income tax but it would cost me $3,000 more in property tax. If I rented in Texas vs renting in California then Texas would be cheaper.


----------

